# Help needed - TCD748000 - odd failure



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi all. I've got a strange problem (or maybe problem_s_) with my Premiere XL.

Original drive died about 18 months ago, replaced with a weaknees 2gb drive.

Earlier this month, started to get random reboots & freezes, increasing in frequency. Kickstarts were unsuccessful in resolving and overnight and automatic disk tests all passed.

When I received the upgraded drive, I took a DRVBARS backup of it before installing. Dug that up and restored to a new 2GB drive....and we have liftoff! Back to guided setup.

...but can't seem to make it through the software update. Keeps freezing on "loading info" - somewhere between 1% and 57%.

A few other observations:

1. Each of the drives passes mfr diagnostics and smart tests
2. The process seems to inch closer to completion each time...with great advances being made when the cable card and TA are not connected

Questions for the experts:

1. My experience tells me that the drive is most prone to failure. I would have thought replacing the drive would have cured all problems. How likely is it that a bad TA or CableCard is contributing to this?

2. How likely is it that my image is bad? Should I try again with a fresh TCD748000 image?

3. Am I just SOL?

Thanks in advance,
Msilano


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

How is it connected to your network?


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> How is it connected to your network?


Ethernet.


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

Updates:

After 5 or 6 reboots and Kickstart 57's, the system update appears to have taken and the Tivo is up and running!!!

....for about 15 minutes, maybe 30, then 45.....and then it freezes again.

Went to Time Warner, picked up a new CableCard, installed it, paired it, and everything was great....for maybe an hour....and then it freezes again.

So it doesn't appear to be the drive, doesn't appear to be the CableCard. Could a power supply do this? Visual inspection didn't show any leaking capacitors or anything amiss. 

I'm about 10 minutes away from getting a Roamio....but I don't want to throw away the Lifetime on this Tivo. Any ideas?

Thanks again all.

-msilano


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

now that the software update has installed, have you tried running without an ethernet connection? what is your signal strength/snr?


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> now that the software update has installed, have you tried running without an ethernet connection? what is your signal strength/snr?


Signal strength is good, and has been unchanged for a long time.

Am going to fire up the Tivo unconnected to anything and see how long it stays up without a reboot or freeze.

Any other ideas?

-m


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Power supply and drive cable would be my other guesses. Also check the heat of the system. Should not be overheating but if the fan went bad, who knows.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

If everything fails and if you have the original drive, call TiVo and see if they will cut you a deal and send the unit back with the original drive.


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

jmbach said:


> If everything fails and if you have the original drive, call TiVo and see if they will cut you a deal and send the unit back with the original drive.


Thanks for the reply. Am trying a new power supply. Called Tivo and got the 10 year loyalty deal on a new Roamio Plus. And when I asked about getting the Premiere repaired, they referred me to Weaknees!

-mike


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

msilano said:


> Thanks for the reply. Am trying a new power supply. Called Tivo and got the 10 year loyalty deal on a new Roamio Plus. And when I asked about getting the Premiere repaired, they referred me to Weaknees!
> 
> -mike


Not that anyone is following this but...received a new power supply today. Tivo up and running for 60 minutes now. No visible sign of failure on the old power supply.

Updates to follow.

Thanks!

-mike


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

That is good. Thanks for the update. Most likely culprit are the capacitors. They can go bad electrically without physically looking bad. Please post final results.


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

jmbach said:


> That is good. Thanks for the update. Most likely culprit are the capacitors. They can go bad electrically without physically looking bad. Please post final results.


All is good. Power Supply was the culprit. Thanks for all of the help.


----------

